# Petrie's thread



## psychocircus91 (Mar 19, 2013)

My Chocoan arrived today from Johnny at Teguterra. He just came out of brumation so is a bit lethargic. Other than that everthing is great I'll keep updates going in this thread.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is he lighter in person? Appears quite dark in the picture.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 19, 2013)

the picture quality is terrible, i'll try to get better pictures tomorrow. I think he was a bit lighter than he appears in this photo, but I'll have to compare in the morning. After he basked for a while he seems alert and active.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 20, 2013)

did you take the picture before he was warmed up if so most reptiles get darker when they are cold and when they warm up the colors come out


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 20, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> did you take the picture before he was warmed up if so most reptiles get darker when they are cold and when they warm up the colors come out



He was not warmed up yet. In fact this was probably the first time he's basked in months. I don't have my good camera with me just my awful phone.

Update: Gave him a bath today, which he responded very well to. He layed there and closed his eyes. However, he has not eaten yet.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, It's day eleven with my Petrie. I haven't interacted with him much at all, but he finally ate today. He had a fuzzy dipped in some yolk. Hopefully he will be more active and eating from now on. Will upload some pictures of him later.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Apr 1, 2013)

close-up


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww what a pretty face.  it's so weird how each tegu can be so different... niles loves egg yolk but won't touch a pinky even dipped in it. He licks yolk off. He did pick up a pinky once and shook it but then dropped it. I even cut one in half before to see if the guts would entice him. Nope. He's like "mommy...would YOU eat that??? " haha


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 2, 2013)

That is a pretty face.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 2, 2013)

how old is petrie and how long he looks good


----------



## psychocircus91 (Apr 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Awww what a pretty face.  it's so weird how each tegu can be so different... niles loves egg yolk but won't touch a pinky even dipped in it. He licks yolk off. He did pick up a pinky once and shook it but then dropped it. I even cut one in half before to see if the guts would entice him. Nope. He's like "mommy...would YOU eat that??? " haha





laurarfl said:


> That is a pretty face.





bfb345 said:


> how old is petrie and how long he looks good



Thanks guys! I really need some better pictures. He is still shy, but is coming around. He let me pet him today for a while. I've been dipping everything in yolk and he is eating it up!
Ground turkey, green beans, tomatoes, grapes, fuzzies, boiled egg white with a little shells. I'm glad he's eating well.

He was born October 2011. Brumated (is that a word?) both years. I would say he's around 2.5 feet, maybe 3, but I haven't measured yet.


----------

